# DOOA "nano pond" 2.0 - UG and re-scape



## Shinobi (8 Dec 2018)

Hello guys,

Going to try my luck with a pond style setup.

Using the DOOA neo air 30x18x12 the tank will be running with no filter or Co2.
I’m still considering whether to use a dedicated light unit.

Hardscape:
Senggani roots
Frodo stone
Colorado sand
ADA Amazonia

Plants powered by Tropica:
1-2-Grow:
Hygrophila pinnatifida
Monte Carlo 
Staurogyne repens

Potted:
Eleocharis montevidensis
Murdannia keisak


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (8 Dec 2018)

Saw this on Instagram... Looks really nice 

I always worry about stagnation of the water with no movement... am I being over cautious? If so, I could remove the airstone from my tank...


----------



## TBRO (8 Dec 2018)

Lovely piece of aqua art! Any live stock?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edvet (8 Dec 2018)

The high bottom is ""just artsy"" ?
ooh and i would add some life, some snails, some scuds, copepods, daphnia.


----------



## Nubias (8 Dec 2018)

Very nice, also liked in instagram


----------



## PARAGUAY (8 Dec 2018)

no filter/co2? how about waterchanges etc ?Rhonda Delles Wilson had a fish room with similar set ups using just shop T8s


----------



## Shinobi (8 Dec 2018)

Matt @ ScapeEasy said:


> Saw this on Instagram... Looks really nice
> 
> I always worry about stagnation of the water with no movement... am I being over cautious? If so, I could remove the airstone from my tank...



This is just set up, so I’ll let you know I a couple of weeks


----------



## Shinobi (8 Dec 2018)

TBRO said:


> Lovely piece of aqua art! Any live stock?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot!

Nope not yet - probably gonna add some shrimps maybe some Boraras brigittae if I feel like the balance is there


----------



## Shinobi (8 Dec 2018)

Edvet said:


> The high bottom is ""just artsy"" ?
> ooh and i would add some life, some snails, some scuds, copepods, daphnia.



It’s just “artsy” looks quite nice though, almost like the scape I floating in the air


----------



## Shinobi (8 Dec 2018)

PARAGUAY said:


> no filter/co2? how about waterchanges etc ?Rhonda Delles Wilson had a fish room with similar set ups using just shop T8s



Been doing daily changes for a week now, probably going to continue for the next couple of weeks. It’s a very small tank so it can be done in under 5 minutes


----------



## Shinobi (21 Dec 2018)

The tank is doing fine. Everything is growing submersed and emersed at a slow pace.

Still changing water daily and moved a couple of cherry shrimps in there a week ago - so far no casualties


----------



## CooKieS (21 Dec 2018)

Why daily WC?


----------



## Shinobi (21 Dec 2018)

CooKieS said:


> Why daily WC?



Tank has no flow or filter, also the soil is probably still leaking ammonia.

A 90% is WC can be done in under 5 minutes, so it’s the better safe than sorry approach


----------



## Tim Harrison (22 Dec 2018)

Very nice


----------



## TBRO (22 Dec 2018)

I’m loving this little tank! How are the plants handling low humidity? Are you misting? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shinobi (22 Dec 2018)

TBRO said:


> I’m loving this little tank! How are the plants handling low humidity? Are you misting?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



There was an initial dry right after planting - but all the plants seem to have adapted and the new growth is fresh and green with no dry outs. I do mist once a day, along with a water change


----------



## Shinobi (30 Dec 2018)

Btw guys I’m giving away some Tropica plant care items over on my instagram account AquaticDK, please check it out


----------



## CooKieS (30 Dec 2018)

I suscribed to your Channel. 

I'm new to Instagram, are you guys getting free stuff from aquarium brands for advertising them? Just asking, thanks


----------



## Shinobi (30 Dec 2018)

CooKieS said:


> I suscribed to your Channel.
> 
> I'm new to Instagram, are you guys getting free stuff from aquarium brands for advertising them? Just asking, thanks



Thanks for that!

I sometimes collaborate with different brands to help promote the hobby to more people


----------



## Steve Buce (30 Dec 2018)

Great looking little setup 

Is it an Aquael light on it?


----------



## Shinobi (31 Dec 2018)

Steve Buce said:


> Great looking little setup
> 
> Is it an Aquael light on it?



Thanks! 

It is a Aquael at the moment but I’m going to change it for something else soon


----------



## CooKieS (31 Dec 2018)

Shinobi said:


> Thanks for that!
> 
> I sometimes collaborate with different brands to help promote the hobby to more people



You're welcome!

Ok thanks, I'm just looking to get free plants or stuff for my tanks.


----------



## Shinobi (4 Jan 2019)

Trying out the ONF FLAT NANO on the mini pond - really impressed by the output and colors on this tiny lamp. Also the added height helps leaves more room for emersed growth also.


----------



## TBRO (4 Jan 2019)

Looking great, looks a lot bigger than it is! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PARAGUAY (4 Jan 2019)

Does look a nice lamp for emmersed set up aquariums


----------



## CooKieS (4 Jan 2019)

PARAGUAY said:


> Does look a nice lamp for emmersed set up aquariums



Agreed, and the included dimmer + the fact you can move it easily for maintenance is very clever.

I'l get one for my next nano


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (8 Jan 2019)

Well I'm inspired... might have to give this a go myself at some point... I have plans to try a coldwater carpet in a similar setup first tho!


----------



## Shinobi (8 Jan 2019)

CooKieS said:


> Agreed, and the included dimmer + the fact you can move it easily for maintenance is very clever.
> 
> I'l get one for my next nano



Having tried it for a couple of days I’ve really grown to like it. It’s very nice and versatile


----------



## Shinobi (8 Jan 2019)

Matt @ ScapeEasy said:


> Well I'm inspired... might have to give this a go myself at some point... I have plans to try a coldwater carpet in a similar setup first tho!



Always happy to inspire  except for water change, this setup is literally no maintenance


----------



## Shinobi (21 Jan 2019)

Pond is doing great. Still very low effort in terms of maintenance.

Plants are growing superb under the ONF FLAT NANO, really enjoing everything about this little light


----------



## Shinobi (28 Jan 2019)

While dismantling the “Take a Hike” scape, the buces found a new home


----------



## TBRO (28 Jan 2019)

Will be interesting to see how they transition from the high tech set up. T


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shinobi (11 Mar 2019)

Still going strong!


----------



## CooKieS (11 Mar 2019)

Impressive, really looks like a nano indoor pond, very cool! 

Still doing daily WC?


----------



## Shinobi (11 Mar 2019)

CooKieS said:


> Impressive, really looks like a nano indoor pond, very cool!
> 
> Still doing daily WC?



Almost! Still change 1L every other day or so 

And thank you!


----------



## Shinobi (14 Apr 2019)

Still going strong - little, to no maintenance


----------



## Tim Harrison (14 Apr 2019)

Superb...


----------



## CooKieS (15 Apr 2019)

Still daily WC?


----------



## Shinobi (15 Apr 2019)

CooKieS said:


> Still daily WC?



Weekly and top offs


----------



## CooKieS (15 Apr 2019)

Shinobi said:


> Weekly and top offs


 
Wow, in french I would say 'you got green hands', it means you know how to grow plants.


----------



## Joe Turner (15 Apr 2019)

CooKieS said:


> Wow, in french I would say 'you got green hands', it means you know how to grow plants.


Ca marche en anglais aussi  

Beautiful nano!


----------



## Shinobi (15 Apr 2019)

CooKieS said:


> Wow, in french I would say 'you got green hands', it means you know how to grow plants.



Thanks man!

One of the goals for this setup was to actually see and show, how simple it could be done.

The plants ofcourse benefits from growing emersed, but in a time where lots of hobbyists spend tremendous amounts of time and money nitpicking over nutrient values, specific lights and which brand to buy for this and that, this setup is such a relief in that it goes to show how nature finds a way despite all of our efforts or lack thereof


----------



## Shinobi (15 Apr 2019)

Joe Turner said:


> Ca marche en anglais aussi
> 
> Beautiful nano!



merci, nous avons le même dicton en danois


----------



## Pedro Rosa (18 Apr 2019)

This is so beautiful. Congratulations on achieving such a piece of nature in just a little space.
It seems that you choose the right plants for the look you wanted.

Just a question, how's the filtration? (I suppose it comes with the DOOA product).

Pedro.


----------



## FishLifeLondon (18 Apr 2019)

Pedro

There is no filtration, just large water changes.


----------



## Shinobi (18 Apr 2019)

Pedro Rosa said:


> This is so beautiful. Congratulations on achieving such a piece of nature in just a little space.
> It seems that you choose the right plants for the look you wanted.
> 
> Just a question, how's the filtration? (I suppose it comes with the DOOA product).
> ...




As Fishlifelondon says, no filtration only water changes and natural balance. I'm actually not even using the light during spring because it sits in natural sunlight most of the day.

As time has gone, I've experimented with throwing plants from my other tank in there. Glosso, Bolbitis difformis and more are all growing nicely in there in this "no tech" setup


----------



## Pedro Rosa (19 Apr 2019)

FishLifeLondon said:


> Pedro
> There is no filtration, just large water changes.







Shinobi said:


> As Fishlifelondon says, no filtration only water changes and natural balance. I'm actually not even using the light during spring because it sits in natural sunlight most of the day.
> As time has gone, I've experimented with throwing plants from my other tank in there. Glosso, Bolbitis difformis and more are all growing nicely in there in this "no tech" setup



It's beautiful... and simple. That makes it even better. A true inspiration.


----------



## Shinobi (16 Jun 2019)

Wonder what PAR we're getting out here


----------



## TBRO (16 Jun 2019)

Lovely in the sunshine  Careful the sun can burn the leaves of plants that aren’t used to it. I’ve killed a few house plants that way! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shinobi (16 Jun 2019)

TBRO said:


> Lovely in the sunshine  Careful the sun can burn the leaves of plants that aren’t used to it. I’ve killed a few house plants that way!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Only sat there for a couple of hours


----------



## Edvet (17 Jun 2019)

I killed my catappa plant by setting it out just a bit to soon/long ( which i had done the 2 years before already) and that''s  from the tropics


 
This was the year before i burned it.............


----------



## Shinobi (17 Jun 2019)

Edvet said:


> I killed my catappa plant by setting it out just a bit to soon/long ( which i had done the 2 years before already) and that''s  from the tropics
> View attachment 125227
> This was the year before i burned it.............




Sorry to hear. Did the same with a bonsai I've kept indoor throughout the winter. Better to acclimate gradually and be patient


----------



## Shinobi (18 Feb 2020)

After running for over a year! I redid parts of the nano-pond. Mostly kept the background, added a larger piece of wood and trying my luck with some UG after some initial testing.


----------



## Deano3 (21 Feb 2020)

Love this little tank, great job.

Thanks dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shinobi (21 Feb 2020)

Deano3 said:


> Love this little tank, great job.
> 
> Thanks dean
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk



Thanks man!


----------



## Andrew T (5 Apr 2020)

Any updates on this tank..?
Planning to get one for my kids to introduce them to the hobby and get their hands wet.
Thanks!


----------



## Deano3 (5 Apr 2020)

I would love a update aswel just looked at pictures again and its stunning.

Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shinobi (5 Apr 2020)

Here's an update:

Took the small tank outside in the sun today for a quick maintenance. These small pond like tanks is such a joy and gives a big impact with very little effort compared to larger high tech setups


----------



## Andrew T (5 Apr 2020)

Really nice! Thanks for the update!
 May I ask what is the difference between this light and the plus version?
Is it just the app control?


----------



## CooKieS (5 Apr 2020)

Very nice mate, just bought an second hand flat nano plus, can’t wait, the normal version is already an awesome light.


Andrew T said:


> Really nice! Thanks for the update!
> May I ask what is the difference between this light and the plus version?
> Is it just the app control?


bt app control + more lumens


----------



## Fiske (7 Apr 2020)

This is great. 
I have had a 45F on a shelf for a year or so, to replace my 12 L windowsill tank; been planning something a bit like this, although with a small HOB. Maybe I should get to it.

The windowsill ran great for a while no tech, but got a lot of filamentous algae come spring. Ferts and a bit of circulation took care of that + the Hyalella likes cavorting in the floater free Eheim skimmer. Have also added a small Leddy light since, but plantwise that tank is trash heap...


----------



## Ady34 (9 Apr 2020)

So cool, can I ask, have you ever added additional fertiliser since adding the aqua soil or has it grown on that for the duration?
Do you just trim the plants or remove and replant?
I’m really going to have to do one of these.....
Inspired!


----------



## Deano3 (9 Apr 2020)

Still looking great as said by others  u still have shrimp in there or no livestock ?

Thanks for the update

Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## CooKieS (9 Apr 2020)

Looks like there are some boraras in there


----------



## Shinobi (9 Apr 2020)

Ady34 said:


> So cool, can I ask, have you ever added additional fertiliser since adding the aqua soil or has it grown on that for the duration?
> Do you just trim the plants or remove and replant?
> I’m really going to have to do one of these.....
> Inspired!



No additional ferts added. I've added some root tabs twice over the one and a half year duration the soil been going. A bit of trimming is required, especially eleocharis montevidensis seems to spread, so I just pull it or cut it all the way to substrate level where I don't want it


----------



## Shinobi (9 Apr 2020)

Deano3 said:


> Still looking great as said by others  u still have shrimp in there or no livestock ?
> 
> Thanks for the update
> 
> ...



There's almost 10 chili rasboras whose been living there for the total duration of one and a half year. Breeding colony of RCS


----------



## Shinobi (11 Apr 2020)

A look behind the scenes. This soil has been going and growing for almost 1,5 year, no additional ferts needed. Tropica root tabs were added during the minor re-scape recently tho.


----------



## CooKieS (11 Apr 2020)

That’s what happens when plants have unlimited access to co2 (emerse growth), crazy!

Very nice mate!


----------



## Andrew T (11 Apr 2020)

I like it a lot! The grass at the back especially ...amazing! It’s crazy how the Monte Carlo grew in between the grass strands and out of the tank.
Well done!


----------



## Shinobi (12 Apr 2020)

Andrew T said:


> I like it a lot! The grass at the back especially ...amazing! It’s crazy how the Monte Carlo grew in between the grass strands and out of the tank.
> Well done!



MC is just one of those bulletproof plants - grows with without light, same goes for Co2, it grows really slow in this setup though, which is nice for maintenance


----------



## Shinobi (2 May 2020)

Really loving this small scape at the moment


----------



## Shinobi (3 May 2020)

Even having some MC flowering, never seen that before


----------



## Shinobi (13 Jun 2020)

UG has taken off in the foreground.

Might just leave it for now, just for the change of scenery


----------



## Deano3 (13 Jun 2020)

Love this little tank  

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## CooKieS (13 Jun 2020)

Really nice mate!

but you should really do an favor to those borara by putting them in your 60p.


----------



## Shinobi (13 Jun 2020)

CooKieS said:


> Really nice mate!
> 
> but you should really do an favor to those borara by putting them in your 60p.



Had some in my 60 before and they do not appreciate flow AT ALL, so this no filter setup have had no deaths, or diseases for 1,5 year thus far


----------



## CooKieS (13 Jun 2020)

Shinobi said:


> Had some in my 60 before and they do not appreciate flow AT ALL, so this no filter setup have had no deaths, or diseases for 1,5 year thus far



well, it’s like putting gold fish in a 40liters tank, they may survive for an long time with good maintenance...but we all know this isn’t right 

i mean as far as I know, borara don’t live in puddle of water , even if yours looks very healthy


----------



## Shinobi (13 Jun 2020)

CooKieS said:


> well, it’s like putting gold fish in a 40liters tank, they may survive for an long time with good maintenance...but we all know this isn’t right
> 
> i mean as far as I know, borara don’t live in puddle of water , even if yours looks very healthy




Sure, what species wouldnt benefit from having more room, I won't pretend otherwise.

That being said, they do inhabit very shallow puddles or slow moving creeks out in the wild


----------



## Roland (13 Jun 2020)

Very,very nice


----------



## CooKieS (13 Jun 2020)

Of course but don’t forget that there is an wet season in which those natural ponds are full of water too. 
I mean your tank is 6 liters of water, maybe 4liters with the hardscape, I wouldn’t even put an betta in this. No offense, I just think about fishes too even if I know that Ada staff doesn’t care and put 6 to 8 fishes in 5liters tank


----------



## CooKieS (13 Jun 2020)




----------



## LondonDragon (15 Jun 2020)

This one is awesome  featured on the UKAPS Facebook Page!


----------



## Shinobi (16 Jun 2020)

LondonDragon said:


> This one is awesome  featured on the UKAPS Facebook Page!



Thanks man!

Always an honor


----------



## Shinobi (21 Jan 2021)

Did some changes once again. Going for the feeling of a gentle stream this time


----------



## Shinobi (25 Apr 2021)

Summertime = only using natural daylight


----------

